# Socializing an un-vaccinated puppy



## Ice222 (Nov 21, 2011)

I am getting a long-haired dachshund puppy in a week, and it will be just over 8 weeks old when he arrives. I've read a fair bit about puppy training and socializing, especially from http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/raising-puppy. The methods all sound great, but the only problem is how can I safely socialize a puppy before 8 weeks if it's vaccinations aren't complete yet? 

I've read one suggestion is to go out with the puppy to public places, but just don't let him touch any surfaces that an un-vaccinated dog might have touched, does that minimize most of the risk? What about meeting other not-yet-fully-vaccinated puppies of the same age or older vaccinated dogs such as those belonging to my friends? I just can't imagine keeping him cooped up for 4 weeks during the period where he would benefit most from socialization, but I don't want to risk him getting deathly sick either.

Additionally I'm wanting to feed most of his daily meal through treats for good behaviour, but since I plan to keep him on a raw diet I want to avoid kibble. I've heard suggestions of using freeze-dried meats to keep it as similar to real meaty food as possible, but is it safe to feed freeze-dried food without rehydrating it or could it expand in the stomach and cause problems?


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Congrats 

A good way to get the puppy used to new sights and sounds is to simply carry it. You could also hang out in low risk areas, such as outside shopping centres and supermarkets. It's more important to start socialising than it is to keep the puppy completely sterile. For every one dog that dies from parvo, another 100 or so will be put to sleep due to behavioural problems, which a lot of the time are caused by a lack of socialising. So you have to accept that there is a small risk.

Also you can take the puppy to friends' places to meet new people and experience a new environment. If they have dogs, make sure you know for a fact, 100%, that the dogs are friendly and vaccinated.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Socialization is very important, but so is keeping your puppy safe and healthy. Personally, when I got my pup, she didn't go ANYWHERE until she had all of her shots. We did have a lot of people over, though, to help get started on socialization. 

If I were you, I would keep the puppy home until all of its shots are done. Its better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Abbie_Hope (Oct 16, 2011)

I got my puppy a week ago and I have the same problem as you. But I have been bringing him to family events and having people come over to the house and he is FINE. He was super shy when we first started doing it but he is used to the people now and acts excited when new people come over. I would just do that to stay on the safe side. We also have an enclose backyard where we play with him everyday.


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

lil_fuzzy said:


> It's more important to start socialising than it is to keep the puppy completely sterile. *For every one dog that dies from parvo, another 100 or so will be put to sleep due to behavioural problems, which a lot of the time are caused by a lack of socialising.* So you have to accept that there is a small risk.


That would be my attitude also, additionally you can throw a lot of puppy parties, inviting people to your home to meet the new puppy. Older dogs that are up to date on their vaccinations might be safe also, but ask your vet about that one. You might also want to ask your vet in general how many cases of parvo actually occurred the last year or so in your area. Congrats, what kind of Dachshund is it?


----------



## NikoBellic (Sep 29, 2011)

I got my dog at nine weeks and he didnt have any of his vaccinations, so after getting one a month three times he just got his last shot this past week at four and a half months old. I cannot even imagine if I only started bringing him outside now as opposed to almost right away. 

We just walked for three hours, all off leash, him ignoring strangers bicycles and other dogs if I tell him to, or playing with them if I let him, always listening to commands and keeping close to me, heeling when I tell him, loose leash walking if I use it. 

The thing is, no one can tell you that is the right thing to do, because what if your dog gets sick with something that waiting until after vaccination would have prevented? Thats why you have to decide for yourself, but like others said, talk to your vet for sure so that you can make an informed decision and know the risks.

Personally, aside from all the benefits of early socialization, my dog is strong, already 45 pounds, and was initially a big leash puller, and I thought it better to deal with that when he was still incapable of dragging me along. 

I think early socialization is the biggest factor in raising a confident, well behaved and mentally stable dog. If Niko died from some disease that would have otherwise been prevented, would I regret it... of course. But thats like saying "if you knew the plane on the way home from the Bahamas was going to crash, would you regret your vacation?" of course, but plane crashes are rare, so I will still go on trips. 

Just my opinion on the matter. I avoided dog parks and unvaccinated dogs, areas likely to have lots of animal feces, etc, but other than that, I took the approach of trying to introduce him as quickly as possible to as much as possible without overwhelming him. So far, so great.


----------



## Ice222 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. The main difficulty with attempting to socialize the puppy at home is that my friends are from a very limited demographic, most of the friends are Asian, female, and around the same ages as me. I have a lot of male friends, but they're not nearly as enthusiastic about meeting a puppy. I don't even have relatives here, so there's simply not enough exposure to children, elderly, or differing races/genders if the pup is completely limited to home.

Few of you raise a really good point about checking with the vet about the local risks. I've already planned to book in a vet visit within a few days of the puppy's arrival, and asking some of these questions as well. Just thought doing a little bit of info hunting on my own wouldn't hurt. I also think a lot of vets don't always give the best advice (eg. prescribing terrible kibble) so I like to at least know a little on the subject so I can make sure I am getting all the facts. The vet I have found seems to be great though, not only are they informative and gave me really good information before I even have a puppy to show them, they also one of the few vets that advocate raw feeding.



Sybille said:


> Congrats, what kind of Dachshund is it?


The puppy's not actually a full dachshund. It is 1/4 Papilion, overall it just looks just like a chocolate coloured long-haired mini dachshund. Even its mixed parent, looks almost completely dachshund except the ears are slightly more forward-facing. The parents aren't tested, but the breeder did say the parents are healthy dogs. From my reading, Papillion seem to be a fairly healthy breed, and the problems they do get, tend to be common to all small dogs rather than breed specific, so for a mixed breed, I don't think this pup is too bad a mix.

I know it may have been better to purchase from a reputable breeder, but in a smaller country with relatively few real breeders, I have NEVER come by any breeder that has met all the standards recommended on this forum. Eg. Purebreeds, tested parents, non-line breed, raw or grain-free feeder, with kennel club registered, at a location that I can personally visit and see the pup's raising environment. I've been looking for a dachsund for the last 2 years, and trying to find one that fits even half the criteria let alone one that's available at a time that fits my own schedule. Now that I actually have a break, i can give him the necessary training to make sure he can cope with the time I'll be spending away once uni starts again. Plus my family will be returning by the time I get busy, so there has never been a better time for me to get the pup.

In the end, I think this breeder means well - at least they haven't done or said anything that made me red-light them as a terrible breeder and from the photos and info they gave me, the pups seem well loved. Nature does have an effect, so I might be compromising a bit on that, but I plan on doing my best to provide the best nurturing possible and prepare him for a life with me.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Free Pizza, Beer, and a football game on TV will attract many men... Sales people at Pet Stores, feed stores, animal rescues, and Vet techs will all help with puppies parties, when you include snacks for the people as well as the pup.


----------



## Mlund19delta (Nov 21, 2011)

What I do Is I take my pups over to my moms and her to grown dogs are fully vaccinated and healthy thing is you have to find a friend or family member with dogs that know they dont have parvo or distemper. also my pups just got there first set of vac and my vet said let it run its cycle in the pup before to much unknown dog socializing and thats with just the first set. keep your mind at ease and get them vacs soon less risk with a start of vacs then one with out it at all.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Basically you need to decide which risks you are more comfortable with and are more likely where you live, there isn't a 100% right or wrong answer to this question IMO. Where I live, parvo and distemper are uncommon and I had never had a young puppy before and was very (possibly overly so) concerned about properly socializing him - so I took him out and about from the time he came home at 11 weeks. If those diseases were common where I live I would have done things differently, though.


----------



## Ice222 (Nov 21, 2011)

Puppy just arrived around 10 this morning. He's even cuter than i imagined I instantly fell in love 



He's well behaved so far. Went loo outside when he arrived like a good boy, and follows me around wherever I go. He can't stand being alone atm, but I am slowly him to accept his crate. At first he'd cry as soon as I stopped carrying him or letting him sleep on my lap. Then i dunked the sleepy lil guy in his crate, and he started sleeping there but would cry as soon as i moved my hand off of him or can't see my face, then i shut the door and kept the top hatch open so that my hand was still inside and put the whole crate on my lap. Now I've taken my hand out, he can't see my face and he's still sleeping like baby. Think we're doing pretty well so far, it's only been 2 hours since he's arrived and hes's already doing so well. Might try get the bf to come over tomorrow and look after him while i'm at work. Even tho my tenant doesn't mind helping out taking the pup on toilet break while i'm out, the puppy doesn't seem interested enough with the toys to keep himself busy while i'm out.

Oh yea, and I decided on the name Sherlock (aka locki). I was undecided between Sherlock and Louis (French pronunciation) until today, turns out one of his brothers has been named Louie/Louis, so that makes my decision simple


----------



## NikoBellic (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the great pictures, congratulations! Keep us posted...


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

So cute.... how will you ever refuse him, when he asks for the keys to the car


----------



## Ice222 (Nov 21, 2011)

hanksimon said:


> So cute.... how will you ever refuse him, when he asks for the keys to the car


Well I did manage to leave him home alone and get to work on time this morning. Definitely hard though, spent the whole day counting the minutes till I can get home and see him He's adjusting really well. I did notice that he seems to stop to itch himself quite often.I just took him to the vet yesterday but hadn't thought to ask about the itch since I assumed it was fleas (my cat has fleas),but then when the vet checked him he mentioned that the pup looked flea free and I've been checking his fur several times and have yet to find one. Even though he's a dark coloured pup, his under coat is light, so it would be easy to spot if there were fleas. Now when I think about it, he already had the itch when he first arrived so could it be puppy mange? The symptoms are itching near the groin, inner legs, and scratching at the end of his rib area, he's also dragging his hind a bit, but not the anal area, so I thin it's an itch rather than worms.

Would it be safe to just keep a eye on him and only take him to the vet again if he seems to be getting worse? I want to avoid a vet visit again if at all possible, I don't want to stress him more on another trip so soon after his last visit, he threw up during the car ride (less than 3 mins each way), plus it was rather expensive trip for my already deflated wallet. Just to clarify, I will definitely take the dog to the vet if it warrants it even if it's expensive, but I can't afford to be a hypochondriac with something non-threatening (eg. anything akin to humans catching a cold, or things that will usually get better on it's own). So I am here asking for a little advice, whether it would be okay just to keep him under my observation for now, and if that's alright, at what point should I be taking him to the vet? What signs should I look for to make sure he's not suffering too much from his condition?

Also the puppy hasn't had bowel movement in at least 12 hours. Basically I got home from work at 6pm yesterday, noticed he had pooped in the dirt box I made for him. The stool was slightly runny but still well formed, so not bad considering he was probably stressed from the big move and also had a diet change to raw. I've been taking him out every few hours since I've been home to check if he needed to poop but he's only peed once in this time. There's no signs of distress and hasn't made any movement to try poo, so I'm not sure if it's constipation. How long should I wait before getting worried and taking him to a vet?

Edit: never mind, he just went outside. Was pretty solid this time too .


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

marsha=whitie said:


> Socialization is very important, but so is keeping your puppy safe and healthy. Personally, when I got my pup, she didn't go ANYWHERE until she had all of her shots. We did have a lot of people over, though, to help get started on socialization.
> 
> If I were you, I would keep the puppy home until all of its shots are done. Its better to be safe than sorry.


Me, too. My girl wasn't cleared to go out until she was 17 weeks & I worried that I'd ruined her socialization because I was so afraid of Parvo. After some initial shyness when we first started going out, she's now absolutely fine with other dogs & she's great with people, too.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Scratching can be nervousness. Google "Calming Signals" or "Turid Rugaas" . If he chews on himself to the point of bleeding, then you might go back to the Vet. Make sure that her raw diet includes enough fat, because inadequate fat and oil can result in dry skin... and itching. Also, a change in weather and a dry environment can be itchy. Just keep an eye on him.

In general, pay attention to his normal eating, playing, and pooping. A dog that stops eating is sick, indicating a phone call to the Vet. As you learned, a change in poop indicates a change in diet, and maybe an upset stomach. Occasional Vomiting is the same... but from the other end  ... As long as he's still hungry, these usually aren't emergencies.

In addition, he'll get used to car rides as he gets a little older. I think mine was 3 - 4 mos, when he stopped getting car sick. Now he loves a ride.

If the puppy played a lot the day before, he may want to sleep the next day. That's OK. But, if he is sluggish and you can't tell why, that may be a reason to phone the Vet.


----------

